# Action Shots with Nikon D5100



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Guys,
First post in the photo section, i normally spend my time on the Hunting board. So i have a question...I just bought my wife and I a Nikon D5100. We have a newborn and wanted to start capturing good quality pictures. I am also an avid outdoorsman so i am trying to figure out how to get the best action shots out of this camera. Not sure which settings to use. I have tried the "Sports" Setting which i can capture 4FPS but they seem to be a bit blurry. Any special settings in the menu that i should change? Also can i make it to where it only take 2FPS instead of 4? 

Just need a little help with figuring this thing out. Thanks in advance for your help

Casey


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

that camera has great settings to truly capture everything you're wanting to. have you read the manual? changing the mode, shutter speed, etc will help you get the potential out of that camera. when i was searching google for help with my d5000, almost every answer came back, have you read the manual yet??? nope :spineyes: i'd start there. i'd focus on the "shutter priority mode" and make adjustments there, it's the "S" on the little dial. if you want to get fancy, you gotta take the dial off that "auto" setting! you'll be amazed what that camera can do. read that manual!

Also try out the "P" mode, it gives you correct shutter speed/f-stop for you to choose from.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Several books are available for the 5100, they are more useful than the manual. The other book you need is Understanding exposure.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

4 frames per second is not your problem, you should be able to get great action shots at 4 FPS. I think your shutter speed is the key to the answer you seek.


----------

